# Calcular temperatura del secador de pelo?



## zaylets (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola a todos estoy desarrollando un problema que se me presento, sucede que tengo que llegar mediante calculos fisicos-matemaricos a la temperatura del aire que sale por un secador de pelo. Ya he estado pensando como hacerlo y he encontrado información sobre la ley de joule que me puede ayudar, pero nose como calcular la incidencia del aire que entra, ya que dependiendo de la temperatura del aire que entra va a depeder la que sale. 


Cualquier ayuda es bien recibida.

La temperatura solo la puedo medir por los calculos realizados y compararlo con los testeados.





buen caldo de cabeza...nooo....


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 20, 2009)

El caso que zaylets presenta es un caso tipico de la llamada transferencia de calor y que es todo un curso de las ingenierias Quimica y Mecanica. Involucra conocer las caracteristicas termicas del aire, del sistema de transferencia de calor y otros detalles mas. Te sugiero consultar libros sobre Transmision de calor o transferencia de calor (Heat transfer systems). Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 20, 2009)

Lo que propone Tecnogirl es lo más académicamente correcto, pero...


			
				zaylets dijo:
			
		

> La temperatura solo la puedo medir por los calculos realizados *y compararlo con los testeados*.



¿Qué es lo que hay ya testeado?

Saludos


----------



## zaylets (Jun 20, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Lo que propone Tecnogirl es lo más académicamente correcto, pero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tengo un tester, que me permite medir la temperatura de salida del aire caliente (217ºC , aunque el fabricante dice que son 300ºC).

La idea como dige es llegar por medio de calculos matematicos a los 217ºC que es la temperatura de salida del aire en este momento.

Los datos son:

Voltaje de entrada: 213 volts
Resistencia en la bobina(resitencia que se calienta) : 33 ohms

Apertura de entrada del aire: 46 mm
Apertura de la salida del aire: 22,5 mm
Velocidad del aire: 13 m/s

Lo que he calculado hasta ahora:

-La primera pista la he encontrado en el Efecto Joule:

Joule= (voltage al cuadrado)/ (Resistencia)= (213*213)/(33)= 1374,818 Joules

De aqui para adelante tengo problemas.

-Luego indagando en internet, encontre la formula para para calcular la energia calorifica necesaria para elevar la temperatura de una sustancia.

Q=peso en gramos (en mi caso del aire)*( T1-T0)*Calor especifico, en mi caso del aire= 1374,818 Joules ( que fueron los calculados arriba).


T0 es la temperatura de entrada y T1 la de salida que es a lo que quiero llegar.

Busque mis valores que me faltaban para sustituir en la ecuacion de arriba, pero el sistema me dice que la temperatura T1 sube 1ºC pero claramente no es asi.

Bueno si alguien me puede aconcejar, estaria muy agradecido.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 21, 2009)

Parece que estás queriendo poner el carro adelante del caballo.

Si sabés las temperaturas de entrada y salida, tenés manera bastante simple de calcular cuánta energía ganó el aire [*](en Calorías, Joules o la unidad que uses). Tené en cuenta que la cinética la aporta el ventilador y es igual antes y después del paso por la resistencia (bueno, casi igual). Sólo te interesa la calórica.

Al saber la resistencia del calefactor tenés manera de conocer la potencia que disipa en Watt (W=V²/R=J/s) [**]. Mutiplicando la potencia por el tiempo que el aire está en contacto con la resistencia (sabés su velocidad y podrás medir el largo del trayecto[***]) sabrás cuánta energía había disponible para el aire mientras atravesaba el conducto.

Entonces: Tengo cierto material (aire) en contacto con una fuente de energía [**] durante un determinado tiempo [***] y gana una cantidad de energía conocida [*].

Con eso, lo demás será cuestión de ir pensando qué es lo que buscás. Seguramente el fabricante especifica que hizo las pruebas bajo determinadas condiciones (principalmente importan la temperatura del aire de entrada y la velocidad que le imprime el ventilador). 

Eso sí, tené cuidado porque para calcular Joules (trabajo) no tenés que hacer V²/R: Eso es la potencia, o sea, la derivada con respecto al tiempo. Y el calor específico no es la cantidad de Joules que haya disponibles.
El Calor Específico varía de sustancia en sustancia y toscamente definido es cuánto calor va a almacenar (eso es energía), y por lo tanto cuánto va a costar hacerle subir la temperatura (cuánta energía habrá que agregarle para hacerle subir la temperatura).

Espero que algo de eso te ayude. Si no, preguntá de nuevo que alguno con más física encima te podrá dar una mano más (y corregirme en lo que me haya equivocado).

Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 25, 2009)

Amen, Cacho, por ahi es el tema. Solo para agregar que el movimiento del aire dentro del secador puede ser de dos tipos: laminar o turbulento. El  laminar se parece a un desfile militar: todas las moleculas pasan ordenadamente mientras que el turbulento (y que es el que mas ocurre) es como
una marcha de protesta en desbandada, un caos. Esto afecta la transmision de calor en la masa de aire y por tanto la temperatura que alcance. Hay otros factores que afectan en mayor o menor medida, como la forma de la resistencia calefactora y la resistencia (no la electrica) que pone al flujo del aire a su alrededor y la perdida de calor a traves de las paredes del secador, etc. El modelo fisico-matematico simplifica todo estos detalles y se espera que dé un resultado que se aproxime a los obtenidos por la medicion. Saludos.


----------



## Don Barredora (Jun 25, 2009)

> Q=peso en gramos (en mi caso del aire)*( T1-T0)*Calor especifico, en mi caso del aire= 1374,818 Joules ( que fueron los calculados arriba).
> 
> 
> T0 es la temperatura de entrada y T1 la de salida que es a lo que quiero llegar.
> ...



Fijate bien que valor de calor especifico tomaste.. porque si la unidad de tu calor especifico es J  / (Kg*ºK) tienes que poner las temperaturas en ºK y no en ºC.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grado_Kelvin


----------

